# God has taken over her life-Does that mean we dont have a say



## mwdbuckeye (Jan 17, 2010)

I havent posted in a while, sorry! Well my wife and I have been going to church (seperately). She goes with another guy "friend" and I go by myself. I have been getting counseling and she has turned all of her problems over to God. He has told her that I am not on her path and that we are getting a divorce. Of course, I am for some inconceivable reason holding out hope for reconciliation. She has been reading the bible and talking with God daily and says that our future is in God's hands and if he decides to put us back together after almost 25 years than it will be his will. Not Ours! I would like to be able to nudge the odds in my favor a little any suggestions?:scratchhead:


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

God will and Free Will often interfere.

God HATES divorce and wouldn't nudge someone to do it. She's making those decisions herself...her "leaving it in God's hands" reeks of "I am not doing a damn thing to save my marriage!"

Let her figure this out on her own. Quite chasing and figuring her out. Even if you did figure her out, then what?

Keep on a positive path in and grow your faith for the intentions of loving God more. Focus on him more and her less. She is going to do what she wants.


----------



## Notaclue (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow since marriage is supposed to be a sacred bond bound by God how would God decide that she should be getting a divorce. Sounds like she is talking to anybody but God to me.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

I got to thinking how she's even using God as an excuse! What a copout!


----------



## Help239 (Oct 20, 2009)

Sounds like my wife - she also attends church with a male "friend" (the OM). Acts Christian, talks Christian, just doesn't LIVE Christian. Says God has forgiven her for everything. She forgets that she is living in sin and continues to do so. She acts like she has a "pass" and can do no wrong. Definitely in denial.

Hang in there. Let her do what she wants. You cannot control her actions.


----------

